# Cómo se conecta un pulsador conmutador de 6 patillas?



## psanta00 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola muy buenas, es la primera vez que monto un circuito electrónico, super sencillo y formado por una batería de 3 V, y un led y una resistencia en serie, y necesito poner un pulsador (ver foto) que me permita encender y apagar el led. EL problema es que dicho pulsador tiene 6 patillas, y no tengo la menor idea de como debo conectar el circuito. Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 21, 2009)

checalo con un multimetro en modo medidor de continuidad u ohmetro


----------



## psanta00 (Mar 21, 2009)

Disculpa mi ignorancia jejej, pero como se hace eso?


----------



## mabauti (Mar 21, 2009)

intenta conectandolo de esta manera, si no enciende de inmediato, DESCONECTALO. Postea tu avance.


----------



## psanta00 (Mar 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por darme la solución, al final he conseguido montar el circuito que quería. Gracias!


----------

